# How I hate when people try to force their lifestyle on other people



## llehsal (Feb 9, 2011)

It absolutely annoys me, when people try to force their lifestyle on you or try to discredit yours.  One of my friends, is very religious.  He was not always this way, but a few years ago became more God fearing and active in his church.  As this happened, he started giving me advice on how to live a good life and how to be faithful to God.  This I had no problem with, at all.  However, he has begun to cross the line where he criticizes the things I do, places I go and things I am a part of.  Everytime I post something on facebook he comments and says things like "read the lyrics of this song and tell me if this is of God"  and things like that. 

Last night I posted a link on my FB page regarding a youtube cut out of my favorite part of a Glee episode where they did Thriller by Michael Jackson.  I absolutely LOVED their rendition and their interpretation and performance of it.  He goes to comment on my page and asks me what this song is about, go read it and come back and tell me if this is a good thing.

Now seriously, this really really pissed me off...I mean come on, I understand that you want what's best for me, but this is my entertainment we are talking about.  I don't mind you talk to me about certain things, but please give me a break.  He also commented on the fact I am partaking in Carnival, which is something I absolutely LOVE.  It's not to say I post semi-nude photos on FB and Twitter.  This just really really annoys me....


----------



## perlanga (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean. I go to church and love God with all my soul, but I never go up to anyone and say I disapprove of what they do. These folks you speak off are a bit in too deep and don't know how to handle their judgemental thoughts!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 9, 2011)

That IS extremely annoying. But imagine if you were of a DIFFERENT religion. WOOOOOO SAAAAAAH...

Maybe tell him his approach is a turn off?


----------



## internetchick (Feb 9, 2011)

Urgh. If the person caught me on a bad day I would tell them god wants them to STFU. Usually I am pretty diplomatic though, and would talk with them face to face about. If they kept up with it I would distance myself from them and tell them why I was doing it. If necessary I would cut them out of my life if they couldn't accept me as I am.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, it's really annoying, i would do like Leti said.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 10, 2011)

Tell him that you think God will understand, but perhaps not him?


----------



## KeLLsTar (Feb 10, 2011)

This is definitely annoying, but try not to let it get to you. It's just the way he is &amp; he probably thinks he is doing the right thing in his own little way.

Either just ignore it &amp; delete the comments (click the X on his comment) or - and this is probably better for you in the long run - tell him that you respect his beliefs but if he does not have anything positive to say, don't post anything on your wall (and delete his negative comments if he does).

You both need to respect each others beliefs &amp; really he should be ignoring such trivial things rather than giving you a lecture. If this doesn't work maybe you should go your separate ways.


----------



## ruuz (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a bit reverse scenario here.

My boss is always trying to tell me how I need to stop caring about all the things that are going around in this world.

Maybe he is trying to encourage me or inspire me but then I don't know what it is.

Yes I do feel sometimes that he is trying to force some thoughts into my mind. Yet I just go along with that stuff as job is a job after all.


----------

